
Reimplementation of Unix watch command in Go with support for aliases - medv
https://github.com/antonmedv/watch
======
_wolfie_
It seems that contrary to the readme it has hard-coded 1s sleep (
[https://github.com/antonmedv/watch/blob/master/watch.go#L22](https://github.com/antonmedv/watch/blob/master/watch.go#L22)
). It would be nice to support option to pick the interval, ideally to support
even fractional numbers (`-n 0.1`).

------
jolmg

      $ export WATCH_COMMAND=`fish -c`
      fish: option requires an argument -- 'c'
    

Those should probably not be backticks.

------
verdverm
Thank you for alias support!

